# Heavyocity AEON - Out now!



## Alex Cuervo (Mar 23, 2013)

It's out!!! 3 versions. Aeon Rhythmic, Aeon Melodic, and Aeon Collection



http://www.heavyocity.com/product/aeon-collection/


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

Id put my money on a next generation of Evolve! Regardless, I can't wait to hear it, these guys are so incredibly talented.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

My bet is it's an epic, cinematic, deeply sampled, plucked, picked, strummed, and hammered multi-sample cowbell library.


----------



## EforEclectic (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah, that looks like the Damage logo, but blue. I'm hoping for more awesome percussion.


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

I would place my bet on Evolve 2. The original is old and outdated, so the most logical thing to do would be to make a new one in class with the more recent stuff. Besides the promo art is blue, which is the same colour as in the other evolve products.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

I dont care this type things much but i say evolve mutations 3. or something new which is something similar what they allready done but someway new.


----------



## schatzus (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

Real quick question: Is anyone in need of more epic percussion? Besides an interest in whatever Hans can put forth, how much epic percussion can you have?


----------



## mark812 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

I'd be interested in something that can rival Omnisphere..not interested in more epic percussion.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd love more Damage. These guys are amazing 

-DJ


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



schatzus @ Sat Mar 23 said:


> Real quick question: Is anyone in need of more epic percussion? Besides an interest in whatever Hans can put forth, how much epic percussion can you have?



As recently discussed on another thread, we have probably achieved a surfeit of epicness at this point. Delicacy and subtlety are the new epic.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



NYC Composer @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> As recently discussed on another thread, we have probably achieved a surfeit of epicness at this point. Delicacy and subtlety are the new epic.



You're only saying that because you are 100 yrs old.

If it's too epic - you are too old! :lol:


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

I keep tellin' people-I am well over 100 years old-but the V.I.C. counter only goes to 100.

That said, I retain my sense of childlike wonder-and I wonder if we got enough friggin' epic already.


----------



## Steve Steele (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



Greg @ Sat Mar 23 said:


> Id put my money on a next generation of Evolve! Regardless, I can't wait to hear it, these guys are so incredibly talented.



And they have the money to smash cars. Cool.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 24, 2013)

Daniel James @ Sat Mar 23 said:


> I'd love more Damage. These guys are amazing
> 
> -DJ



You know what I'd really love (and I know that this won't be it) - an update of Damage. Its a fantastic library as it is, but its missing a few basic tricks such as half / double tempo. Also something that lets you change time sig in the loops a la Stylus RMX would be super-useful.


----------



## Lex (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

Hope it's Damage 2, and all single hits this time.

alex


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



Lex @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> Hope it's Damage 2, and all single hits this time.
> 
> alex



+1 This.

-DJ


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

Everything they do is pure gold IMO. My guess is it's going to be more melodic based than percussion. Perhaps more focused on guitar/bass/keys/synths source material. Either way I'm game =o 



Ryan :D


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

No matter what it is it will end up in Komplete 10...


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

+1


agreed whatever they release will be awesome!
But it will eventually end up a part of the Komplete series.
I have and love K8U,I also bought Damage & Evolve during the 1/2 price sales.
While I don't feel totally burned,I'm less inclined and a bit underwhelmed with the
K9U upgrade,and I also doubt I will buy another Heavyocity product ala carte,even if it's 
on sale,knowing sooner or later it will be in Komplete.
As a Komplete owner that's had 5,6,7 & 8U,I was hoping for a bit more of an update with that contained more actual new content & updates to some more of the stalwarts like,Reaktor and Absynth.
K9U feels like more recycled content adding libraries NI already has promoted and discounted enough that many users such as myself have already bought,I'm surprised how underwhelmed I am with this.


----------



## rJames (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



Daniel James @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> Lex @ Sun Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope it's Damage 2, and all single hits this time.
> ...



+1 Heavyocity, we love your sounds, your loops are for editors not composers.


----------



## Resoded (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



Lex @ 24th March 2013 said:


> Hope it's Damage 2, and all single hits this time.
> 
> alex



+1

Indeed. Haven't used a single loop and probably never will.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



rJames @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> Heavyocity, we love your sounds, your loops are for editors not composers.



Sorry, but nonsense.

There's a kind of more-righteous-than-though thing going on that it's terribly gauche to ever use a loop from a loop library. Guess what - it isn't. Loops can be boring cliches, they can bail you out in a hurry, they can be a source of inspiration. They can be a starting point, an embellishment, a left turn. They can be vanilla, manipulated, twisted and - especially - layered, temporary or permanent. They are part of an awful lot of modern music. Of course a composer is free to never use them, but it's slightly irritating for those of us who do to be denigrated.

Stylus RMX does loops pretty much better than anyone. The tools for layering and manipulation are outstanding. Damage has an outstanding set of sounds and loops with a few ok effects, but I for one would love to see its capabilities in other areas extended. The more tools that are given to composers to use the loops, in general the more interesting they are likely to be.

On the widest possible level, some of the best developments in the last few years in libraries has been in refinement - the difference between LASS 1 and LASS 2, the ongoing development of Omni or Stylus, the living libraries of Cinesamples, Cinematic Strings 2 etc. I'm not having a bash at Heavyocity cos - again - I think Damage is terrific - but some refinement and development on some existing products would actually impress me more than anything else at this point.


----------



## rJames (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



Guy Rowland @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> rJames @ Sun Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Heavyocity, we love your sounds, your loops are for editors not composers.
> ...



I'm cringing right now. Not because I am any more righteous than you but because I've never met a loop that I've liked.

When I first heard the loops in Hollywoodwinds (Cinesamples) I just thought that I don't want someone composing part of my cue for me. Call it what you will.

My problem with newer libraries is that they are providing MORE of this kind of material not less.

The truth is that you could create a pretty awesome cue with Damage and Cinematic Guitars. Is that who you want to compete with? BTW How dies tunedata tell whos cue it is???

FWIW I was just trying to emphasize my point that I want less time put into creating loops and more time into recording and producing percussion.


----------



## TuomasP (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

Anything from Heavyocity is go go :D, yeah that Evolvish "blue" could indicate something like sequel to Evolve-series. Frozen Piano 3 ftw!


----------



## Ciaran Birch (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



rJames @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sun Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > rJames @ Sun Mar 24 said:
> ...



I'd agree with you that a mostly single hit based library would be fantastic rJames, but I absolutely love the Damage loops. 

Firstly for inspiration; they can set you off on a path of ideas in a fraction of the time it would take to layer up a percussive rhythm with a half dozen single hits. And secondly; they can act as a background filler to boost the percussive layer of the main single hit driven track. There's nothing worse than hearing empty space behind a fantastic rhythm. 

I'm sure a lot of composers would agree that these style of loops are not just for editors, and are a valuable tool to many of us.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavyocity posted a link to this thread on Facebook saying "All will be revealed soon! Join the conversation here ->" With a picture of Alfred E. Newman flashing a group of horrified onlookers.

So, yeah - looks like the reveal is gonna be that soon!


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



rJames @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sun Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > rJames @ Sun Mar 24 said:
> ...



I'm not a big loop fan either, but they can save your butt when you're working on a deadline/deadbudget. I do a lot of commercials and some product music(Fisher Price) and I use drum loops when I can instead of a live player. I have a live room, but time and money is tight. I turn time and time again to the backbeat expansion in Stylus for the 8 measures or less of basic rock drums when I need to bust out a :30.

I have sooooo many loops maybe 40-50 gigs? and I use em when I need them. 

"Ballywood track for a tv spot? today?" okay. No problem. 

"DubStep? right this second??? No sweat!" (53 yr old, out-of-cool-music-loop, composer hangs up phone, peruses loop library whilst simultaneously checking out Big Fish? Best Service etc etc...) 

Yea, yea I know not quite legit, My clients don't want legit..they want done.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm w/ Stuart. I use loops all the time for quick turnaround stuff (corporate videos, etc...), and have loads of fun mangling them for the stuff I do for fun.

That said - I can actually play drums, so it's fun (and satisfying) to play in & program drums too - when there's time to do so.

BACK TO THE TOPIC AT HAND...

The more I think about it the more I think (hope?) this is some kind of Evolve update. That really would rule.


----------



## mark812 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

Inspiration _redefined_ and black & blue..I'd say it's Evolve 2, which would be good since the original Evolve is showing its age..


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



rJames @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Sun Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > rJames @ Sun Mar 24 said:
> ...




I wonder to the point made above "My problem with newer libraries is that they are providing MORE of this kind of material not less."

I bet it's easier to record a violinist playing a bunch of great licks and offer that up as extra content rather than adding in another articulation that needs multiple velocities, round robins, tuning issues etc. Maybe it's a way for the developer to add a bunch of extra megabytes so that we think we're getting more for our dollar?

I was Mister Anti-Loop for a long while but have succumbed to Stylus and Evolve for tweaking little rhythmic things. I still can't and won't use a melodic loop. I like ARPs but only when they play a single note or octaves. Anything in FM8 etc that has some sort of melody I remove the notes so that I can actually compose my own.

To me melodic loops are like clipart for a graphic designer. They maybe inspirational but in the end, someone has forced you to compromise your art by using there's.

With that said I imagine there are some pros out there that are really squeezed for time and I salute them for doing what they need to get the job done.


----------



## passenger57 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



> There's a kind of more-righteous-than-though thing going on that it's terribly gauche to ever use a loop from a loop library. Guess what - it isn't. Loops can be boring cliches, they can bail you out in a hurry, they can be a source of inspiration. They can be a starting point, an embellishment, a left turn. They can be vanilla, manipulated, twisted and - especially - layered, temporary or permanent. They are part of an awful lot of modern music. Of course a composer is free to never use them, but it's slightly irritating for those of us who do to be denigrated.


Agreed! BIG +1 =o
With the insane amount of music I have to crank out each week I need all the help I can get. My scores can function fine without perc or other loops but they do help add 'impact' and 'sauce' with a quick deadline on low budget shows. And it serves the movie well and makes my clients happy. At the end of the day thats what we're all here to do. 
Then again, if someone wants to give me 100K and 3 months to make a big artistic statement with a real orchestral score, then hell yea, no loops needed there! I have the chops and have done it before!


----------



## rJames (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

You guys are right. I was just thinking about my own business model.

I only wish I had deadlines.

Ron


----------



## passenger57 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



> To me melodic loops are like clipart for a graphic designer. They maybe inspirational but in the end, someone has forced you to compromise your art by using there's.



I remember some guy called Andy Warhol - He attempted to make art with pre-existing elements from pop culture, soup can designs stuff like that.. Too bad nobody ever heard of him, sad actually...


----------



## rJames (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



passenger57 @ Mon Mar 25 said:


> > To me melodic loops are like clipart for a graphic designer. They maybe inspirational but in the end, someone has forced you to compromise your art by using there's.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember some guy called Andy Warhol - He attempted to make art with pre-existing elements from pop culture, soup can designs stuff like that.. Too bad nobody ever heard of him, sad actually...



Great analogy??

I think you may (possibly) have missed Andy's point. If you were to compare Warhol to Cage... closer.


----------



## Ed (Mar 25, 2013)

You know the individual slices in the Damage loops can function like single hits, I've done that plenty of times. Try it! Works especially well with the elements patches for obvious reasons


----------



## rJames (Mar 25, 2013)

Ed @ Mon Mar 25 said:


> You know the individual slices in the Damage loops can function like single hits, I've done that plenty of times. Try it! Works especially well with the elements patches for obvious reasons



Seems like I've tried that a number of times but found that every hit is cut off except when there happens to be a rest in that part of the loop.

Some great sounds and I wish each was deeply sampled.


----------



## Ed (Mar 25, 2013)

rJames @ Mon Mar 25 said:


> Seems like I've tried that a number of times but found that every hit is cut off except when there happens to be a rest in that part of the loop..



really? I'd try again. I dont get that here when you use elements.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

Drum and Percussion Loops made from superb live performances always sound a zillion times better than programmed drums and percussion in my humble opinion.

This is why old school hip hop with sampled breaks has the funk and the vibe, and modern hip hop with it's programmed beats sound lame and flat and plastic.
Great drummers have the funk, the swing and the groove, and that can't be programmed no matter how good you are with a mouse.

It's very snobbish to look down your nose at loops, and just use programmed flat boring beats.

I think there's plenty of room for many more expertly performed 'live' percussion loops.

Something like the original Stormdrum loops but for Stylys RMX would be the ultimate for me.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

If I may add to this, I rarely use loops myself even though I have over 120 Gb of them. However when i have used them I often program a rhythm over the top in order to add a little variation to the beat. As already stated there is nothing like the live feel of a proper drummer/percussionist and I believe the Damage loops deliver excellently.

New Heavyocity instrument? It's 3rd from the top of my list already!

:D


----------



## rJames (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



guitarman1960 @ Mon Mar 25 said:


> Drum and Percussion Loops made from superb live performances always sound a zillion times better than programmed drums and percussion in my humble opinion.
> 
> This is why old school hip hop with sampled breaks has the funk and the vibe, and modern hip hop with it's programmed beats sound lame and flat and plastic.
> Great drummers have the funk, the swing and the groove, and that can't be programmed no matter how good you are with a mouse.
> ...



Its hard for me to understand why a number of people keep trying to make my comments about not wanting to use loops as snobbish. Name calling is for kids.

I am coming from a whole different place. Of course, loops created by virtuoso percussionists sound better than me programming them in. But I can't for the life of me understand why someone would want to take someone else's session and add it to their music calling it anything other than editing.

I get that some guys are so busy that they just need to edit in some percussion to keep them on schedule. I've already said that.

But it does say a little something about the direction that music composition has taken doesn't it?


----------



## Jarkko Hietanen (Mar 25, 2013)

*poink*


----------



## guitarman1960 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

Of course if you just take someone elses great drum loop performance wholesale and drop it into your track that's not being very original or creative. But there are plenty of ways of using loops which keep the live feel and groove which add that certain mojo to your track, while being creative enough with them to make something more unique.
Stylus RMX in particular has some fantastic tools to acheive this with some great expansion packs from top jazz, funk, and rock drummers if you are working in that style. Something as flexible as this but in more of a Stormdrum, Damage genre would be great.


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



rJames @ Mon Mar 25 said:


> guitarman1960 @ Mon Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Drum and Percussion Loops made from superb live performances always sound a zillion times better than programmed drums and percussion in my humble opinion.
> ...



rJames,

I get exactly what you are saying. Any melodic or chord progression loop that you use paints you into a corner compositionally speaking as you have to obey the loop. I would also bet that the pros here that do have to succumb to these types of loops do it under duress as, time permitting, they would rather write each note themselves.

The slippery slope is when you use one or two loops, in order to speed things up, you may one day be competing against a dude who uses all loops. I lost out to a guy who used Acid (the program and the drug )back in the day because the company we were working for was so impressed that he could crank out 5 songs in 10 minutes. Try and explain to a businessman that "he really isn't writing the music" and they either think your being petty or stare back with a dull look on their face.

Darren

PS "Never Mind The Bullocks" by the Sex Pistols didn't contain any loops and it frickin' rocks...


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Mar 25, 2013)

OKAY WE GET IT! SOME PEOPLE THINK LOOPS ARE BAD, SOME PEOPLE THINK THEY ARE OK.

It's a song that's been sung on this board soooooo mannnny times - we're just splitting pubes discussing it any further. So let's quit shitting up a thread that was supposed to be fun and positive with this incessant need to argue about every single f*cking thing all of the goddamn time.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 26, 2013)

Alex Cuervo @ Tue Mar 26 said:


> OKAY WE GET IT! SOME PEOPLE THINK LOOPS ARE BAD, SOME PEOPLE THINK THEY ARE OK.
> 
> It's a song that's been sung on this board soooooo mannnny times - we're just splitting pubes discussing it any further. So let's quit shitting up a thread that was supposed to be fun and positive with this incessant need to argue about every single f*cking thing all of the goddamn time.



Actually, given the lack of any kind of info at all from Heavyocity, at least we have something to talk about...

And at least part of the discussion is relevant. Heavocity are primarily known for their loops. Their last product was 50/50, and several people here opined that a totally non-loop library would be their preference for the next, which is cool. A couple went further and suggested that anyone who uses loops isn't a real composer and the rest is inevitable history. It's another classic VI-C button pusher... all the while people feel the need to say that kind of stuff, other people will feel the need to defend it. If people really want a kinder, gentler VI-C (which many do), non-judgementalism would be a decent place to start.

Well hey, I thought that Damage conceptually was right. I've used both sides of the library plenty, probably the hits more than the loops, but both are very useful. I'd like to see more tools with the loops rather than less of them, to make them more versatile. But here's a thing - several here said that they love live loops as the timing etc can't be replicated mechanically. I get that, but in the case of Damage, aren't they essentially mechanical loops anyway (or at least manipulated to some degree?)


----------



## jcs88 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

I wonder how people feel about Hans Zimmer using EastWest's pre recorded string loops in PLAY...have I hit all the buttons?

All of Heavyocity's stuff is stellar, I've used both the loops and the kits/hits. Very excited to see what they come up with next. I use the evolve stuff to add 'movement' to parts all the time. Would love to see a dirty synth from them!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



rJames @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> I've never met a loop that I've liked.



I don't really like using harmonic/melodic loops much (I've barely used the ones in HWW and wish the library had more other material instead of those). But loops do make perfect sense for certain things, and don't have to make finished compositions sound the same. Percussive patterns, particularly things like shakers or tambourines, are just generally going to sound better with a real performance than trying to play a part in. And even with things like congas or bongos, if you brought in a live player, are you going to hand him a part with every note written out, or just give him a chart and some direction? If it's the latter, is he composing part of your cue for you (and if he is, does it really matter)?

Especially with things like RMX where it's so easy to start with a loop and change volumes, timings, order of each individual hit. It really is the best of both worlds. There's no question that loops can be a crutch and a way to avoid doing the real work of composing and arranging, but I'd argue they can also be a valuable tool to fill in the gaps and add a bit of life to a track when used sparingly.

Even stock materials for graphic designers has it's place. Obviously it's lazy to just take existing stuff and pass that off as a new creation, but if an artist is working on a project and the client asks to add a tree in the background, is it so terrible to do that with a stock tree instead of rendering one or having to go out and find just the right one to photograph (particularly taking into account budgets and deadlines)?


----------



## RasmusFors (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

Announcment soon on twitter according to Heavyocitys status update !
https://twitter.com/heavyocitymedia


----------



## Atom Hub (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



Lex @ Sun Mar 24 said:


> Hope it's Damage 2, and all single hits this time.
> 
> alex



still too soon for Damage 2 in my opinion. I think, they will take a step in (neither Evolve, nor Damage) another direction (or at least I would wish so)


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

As much as I was disappointed that Damage was included in Komplete 9 after I just bought it three months ago I will say this about Heavyocity...

They create some of the best most useful instruments I have the privilege of using. I just upgraded to Komplete 9 and even with owning Damage and Evolve Mutations 1 and 2 I spent more time monkeying around with the Heavyocity stuff so far than any other Komplete 9 instrument. Hats off to Heavyocity. You guys are the kings of big bangy boomies and I can't thank you enough for making such stellar instruments. 

Darren


----------



## mac4d (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

The facebook page graphic says TRANSCEND IMAGINATION. So I'm going to guess a library of sounds to reach a transcendent place during transcendental meditation. ~o) 

I'm thinking light not dark, beautiful not distorted. And I'm wondering if I need those kinds of sounds.  Perhaps.


----------



## Consona (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*

I would like it to be light and beautiful.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Apr 1, 2013)

April Fools!


----------



## Cruciform (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - UPDATE!!!*

Edit: links removed.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

Give a person a simple string sus patch and s/he will instantly start to play chords, melodies and phrases while making use of the Modwheel to control dynamics etc.!

Give a (close minded) person a loop library and s/he will intuitively hit one single key on the keyboard by successfully ignoring all kinds of mangle functions, built in fx, trigger and reslicing options!


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

Loops are awesome for finding interesting new sounds and rhythms that you wouldn't have otherwise thought of for your composition. Then adding effects / extreme eq / chopping them up can help you come up with really awesome textures or little enhancements for your main composition.

Just using loops to write a track is of course dull, but that doesn't mean they're not useful in their own way. Especially the crazy cool stuff Heavyocity comes up with


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

Try this link guys n gals

http://www.google.co.uk/search?client=s ... 4QS7pIHABA


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like the release date is April 16th!


----------



## RasmusFors (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

Has anybody noticed that there seems to be two versions of Aeon? They are called Aeon Rythmic and Aeon Melodic. I searched Heavyocitys site with google (search "site:heavyocity.com aeon") and I noticed that there were 2 different install manualls, both for Mac 08x. The links themself were dead, but with googles preview I could read a a pdf copy of them. It seems like both rythmic and melodic is two seperate installations, and both require a seperate ni service center activation. This leads me to think that they're going to split up Aeon in two parts, because spliting up a single product in two kontakt libraries makes no sense. 

Also you can read that the two "parts" are going to be 12gb each, and come with kontakt player 5.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Apr 15, 2013)

Finally!

http://www.heavyocity.com


----------



## Cruciform (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn! I just bought the Adagio bundle and I'm still waiting on HZ perc. 'fraid this will have to wait. :-/


----------



## passenger57 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

:shock: Wow sounds amazing. I guess my bank account is going to get lighter in a bit


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 15, 2013)

Heavyocity need to take a new direction IMO. Same old stuff.


----------



## RasmusFors (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

My teory seems to be correct. You all owe me a cookie now !


----------



## EforEclectic (Apr 15, 2013)

This looks fun.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 15, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Heavyocity need to take a new direction IMO. Same old stuff.



I know what you mean.

Having watched the video with a blank stare, I asked myself "well, what did I want from them?" I come back to refinement. There is so much more that they could do with Damage - I love it and use it a lot, but I'd have been really interested in a new UI where you could better manipulate and layer the loops, for example. Actually, that soundset in Stylus RMX format would be killer - I'd pay $100 right there even though I already own the sounds. That's gotta be easy money for 'em!


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 16, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Tue Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Heavyocity need to take a new direction IMO. Same old stuff.
> ...



Yeah true.

I didn't want anything from them, but I just like to see what new libraries are being released. I would have thought they'd do something that isn't loop based to be honest, perhaps something that's really deep sampled and very playable. You know... Something new from them. 

Evolve was good. Damage was similar, but better, but this is kinda the same thing again. Similar GUI. Similar sounds. Mainly looped based. Just thought (yet again), they'd take a totally new approach this time.


----------



## Letis (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

hmm...heavyocity does really great stuff. 
but while having already damage and evolve, is this one really a must have?..i m not sure... :?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

In my opinion AEON sounds pretty awesome. The same as Evolve and Damage?
Totally disagree. To say that this is similar stuff as the previous libs is as to say that Mozart is kind of the same as Beethoven and Wagner only because they worked with orchestra! o=? 

Evolve to me sounded doomish and rough (I had Resident Evil in my head), Damage was just devastating and contained awesome power and the samplesets were so in your face I felt blood in my nose when playing them. It was just violent!

AEON to me sounds totally refreshing, huge and there are a lot of distorted sounds going on but in a very noble way. I find it to be one of the hardest things to let something sound distorted without cheapening the sound. AEON seems to do awesome!
I am judging right from the demos only, but I am almost convinced that I am not changing my opinion when browsing through the sounds soon!

I definitely get it!


----------



## phantomforce (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

I was actually thinking Aeon looked like a Refined Evolve with a light bit of Damage thrown in. A lot of the sounds to me sound like the same but better. Was thinking I may even replace omnisphere (not for sound design but as a quick fix inspiration tool) with this, based on the demos. 

That said, the sound is seems blatantly geared toward that trent reznor hybrid organic / analog synth type of score, which is perfectly fine by me.


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*



Waywyn @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> In my opinion AEON sounds pretty awesome. The same as Evolve and Damage?
> Totally disagree. To say that this is similar stuff as the previous libs is as to say that Mozart is kind of the same as Beethoven and Wagner only because they worked with orchestra! o=?
> 
> Evolve to me sounded doomish and rough (I had Resident Evil in my head), Damage was just devastating and contained awesome power and the samplesets were so in your face I felt blood in my nose when playing them. It was just violent!
> ...



You are WRONG Alex. Just Wrong!



Joking :D

If you are happy with it. Awesome.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*



Dan-Jay @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Waywyn @ Tue Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion AEON sounds pretty awesome. The same as Evolve and Damage?
> ...



*lol*
Thing is, to me new sounds are just refreshing in general and even though some may think this is similar material to Evolve or Damage, be my guest ... but in the end it is new content.

Although everyone is free to do so, I do not like to compare stuff with older libs. I hardly met a drummer who said: Oh well, why would I need another snare, I already got one! ... or a sound engineer: Hey, I already got a good compressor why should I get a second or third (ask John Rodd )

In the end it is stuff to get the job done ... and while Evolve and Damage still work awesome, there are definitely spots AEON will work best with.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

I guess it depends to a large extent on what your bread and butter is. I've never "got" evolve - always sounded Discovery Channel to me, and I've never done a show like that in my life. But Damage was a much broader beast, you can use that in pretty much anything (especially the one shots). Aeon feels like a bridge between the two, with a big swing in the hybrid direction. Again, it's not really an area I major in, already feels a little passe to me actually and I do have a ton of stuff already good in that area - Omni and its many expansions would be a great start. But if its your thing and where you get a lot of work, then it's gonna be golden I'm sure.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*



Guy Rowland @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> I guess it depends to a large extent on what your bread and butter is. I've never "got" evolve - always sounded Discovery Channel to me, and I've never done a show like that in my life. But Damage was a much broader beast, you can use that in pretty much anything (especially the one shots). Aeon feels like a bridge between the two, with a big swing in the hybrid direction. Again, it's not really an area I major in, already feels a little passe to me actually and I do have a ton of stuff already good in that area - Omni and its many expansions would be a great start. But if its your thing and where you get a lot of work, then it's gonna be golden I'm sure.



Yeh true! To be honest, I am working in the part of the music bizz where you have to deliver great sounding content reliable, quick and with a good quality. This doesn't mean I just load loops and flick together like 10 tracks a day. I just need to sound fresh and old stuff simply wears out sooner or later. The same as library music does. Some tracks are golden and they will always be used and this also goes for patches. Some libs and patches I will still use in 10 years, but mostly I have to stay up to date. I know that the "masses" don't realize this, but I think it is sometimes annoying to watch a tv show and again for the 1000th time hearing that specific string library, synth patch, hit or loop.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

I think it's awesome that synth sounds are so popular again. Those who have their old hardware (the originals) still in the basement have the advantage. 

I hear some cool sounds in this new library.


----------



## Consona (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*

So AEON or CYCLONE or Omnisphere or what? :shock: 

I really don't know what to buy. Do you think those kontakt-based libraries surpass Omnisphere in sound, functionality or anything?

Btw, what I don't like about sample-based synths is they have a lot of sampled instruments but when you need some to sound really realistic you need special library with proper articulations, etc. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*



Consona @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> So AEON or CYCLONE or Omnisphere or what? :shock:
> 
> I really don't know what to buy. Do you think those kontakt-based libraries surpass Omnisphere in sound, functionality or anything?
> 
> Btw, what I don't like about sample-based synths is they have a lot of sampled instruments but when you need some to sound really realistic you need special library with proper articulations, etc. Or am I wrong?



For me - Omni by a country mile. One of Omni's greatest strengths is its versatility what far exceeds the others here. If you just want to get the specific sound of one or two genres then sure, but Omni will last you years with whatever you do.

Don't confuse any of these with dedicated sample libraries for real-sounding instruments. However great Omni is (and it is), it's not designed to be a string section. It could be the only synth you'll need (note the "could") but you'll still need much more besides if you want a full range of realistic instruments.


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*



Consona @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> So AEON or CYCLONE or Omnisphere or what? :shock:
> 
> I really don't know what to buy. Do you think those kontakt-based libraries surpass Omnisphere in sound, functionality or anything?
> 
> Btw, what I don't like about sample-based synths is they have a lot of sampled instruments but when you need some to sound really realistic you need special library with proper articulations, etc. Or am I wrong?



My first synth library was Omni. I'd go with that if I were you. Only because I think it's a nice place to start and learn too. 

I wouldn't call these synth libraries. More like, a gaming/TV/Movie score toolkit that can inspire you really quickly and can get good results. This is coming from an almost ex hobbyist though, so..... take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Apr 16, 2013)

Those of you who liken loops to cooties should be relieved to know that they separated it into two packages (for you, presumably). Personally, I want both, because rhythmic has loads of mangling tools, but melodic looks to be exactly what I'd hoped they were going to do. Some really great sounds in there!

I updated the OP to include the trailer/overview video.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 16, 2013)

This sounds great, and I want it. But I don't yet fully understand what you get xD I know its lots of rhythmic things and the such, but in terms of what kinds of instruments it has..I'm hearing pianos, bells, fuckloads of distortion haha I'm so confused. Is there a patch list somewhere I am missing? 

-DJ


----------



## synthetic (Apr 16, 2013)

This is all new sampled material. Here's the first review:

http://voxcaliber.com/heavyocity-announ ... st-review/


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*



Waywyn @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> I think it is sometimes annoying to watch a tv show and again for the 1000th time hearing that specific string library, synth patch, hit or loop.



I completely agree. Sometimes when I get a dreadful temp, woefully out of date and I recognize the glaring overuse of a previously over-popular loop/sound, I actually play a game with myself. I force myself to re-visit the "gem" and work it into the cue in a new, subtle and inventive way. (OK - at least I TRY to..not always successfully, I might add....)

To be honest, it has led me into some interesting and creatively fertile territory. But perhaps I am straying too far off topic....so I digress. Looking forward to putting this new Heavyocity product through it paces over the next few days, hours, years...

-B


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*



Consona @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> So AEON or CYCLONE or Omnisphere or what? :shock:
> 
> I really don't know what to buy. Do you think those kontakt-based libraries surpass Omnisphere in sound, functionality or anything?
> 
> Btw, what I don't like about sample-based synths is they have a lot of sampled instruments but when you need some to sound really realistic you need special library with proper articulations, etc. Or am I wrong?



Omni is a must own, especially for the amount of content per dollar!


----------



## SeanM1960 (Apr 16, 2013)

These demos sound great. Exactly what we should expect from Heavyocity. Damage is one of my fav libraries.


----------



## SeanM1960 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product...*



Consona @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> So AEON or CYCLONE or Omnisphere or what? :shock:



Well, there is Euphoria from Universal Sampling, for one. Just picked that up - great stuff.

SampleLogic's assault is also very good.

Has anyone tried Precisionsound's Hybrid Factory? It seems like it might be good, but can't really tell.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone got the redeem code for a previous purchase to work ?


----------



## RasmusFors (Apr 16, 2013)

Poor SampleLogic, their Cyclone announcement have been completely overshadowed by Aeon.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 16, 2013)

RasmusFors @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Poor SampleLogic, their Cyclone announcement have been completely overshadowed by Aeon.



Yeah, 3 libs in this style at the same time are released.


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 16, 2013)

I thnk the Sample Logic Assult is interesting. But some of the SL libraries are so similar or sounds like the same. 

Although I don't use much Damage or Evolve series of sounds in my production, I still consider buying Aeon.


----------



## Consona (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you for recommendations guys! 



Daniel James @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Is there a patch list somewhere I am missing?


This.


----------



## sluggo (Apr 16, 2013)

Just got this. My NI service center doesn't see it and therefore I can't authorize it. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 16, 2013)

sluggo @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Just got this. My NI service center doesn't see it and therefore I can't authorize it. Anyone know how to fix this?



... but the "add lib" function in Kontakt worked well?


----------



## sluggo (Apr 16, 2013)

No. It is not one of those "add library" libraries. You can only access it via the Kontakt file browser.

BTW, I wish all libraries would use the Add Library function. Getting so many libraries makes accessing them difficult via the Kontakt browser.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 16, 2013)

Ah, so you are able to play the sounds? Then the authorization is not needed. ..


----------



## sluggo (Apr 16, 2013)

No, I can't play the sounds. I click and it says to authorize. Authorization is through NI service center and NI service center doesn't see Aeon under it's product activation tab (where it should be).

???

EDIT- Wait I think I know what is going on here. BTW this library could really use an installation video tutorial.


----------



## RasmusFors (Apr 16, 2013)

What ? It clearly states on the Heavyocity site and manual that Aeon comes with kontakt 5 player, which means it would be an "add library" type library. Maybe you're out a little bit early =/


----------



## sluggo (Apr 16, 2013)

Downloaded RAR files are not extracting. They are saying "not a RAR file".
GROAN. 
Re-downloading.

EDIT-Had a bad RAR file. Everything good now, back to work.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 16, 2013)

sluggo @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> No. It is not one of those "add library" libraries. You can only access it via the Kontakt file browser.
> 
> BTW, I wish all libraries would use the Add Library function. Getting so many libraries makes accessing them difficult via the Kontakt browser.



I think the Quick Browser is better than having to expand all the folders under the library boxes. I find the Quick browse much quicker than the library tabs for sure. The only downside is that there is no refresh so when you add libraries or modify them, you need to delete and drag folders back over.


----------



## rJames (Apr 16, 2013)

Coming from the "loops = cooties," camp, I assumed that the Rhythmic was anything atonal/percussive and Melodic was tonal/melodic.

I'd love to know.

Any users ready to give their opinions on the lib?


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 16, 2013)

EDIT: I'm no longer allowed an opinion xD

-DJ


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 16, 2013)

Daniel James @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Initial gut reaction. Some of the sounds I will use ALOT quite a few I will most likely never use. The ability to tweak patches is pretty powerful however the UI can be a bit fiddly.
> 
> Big fan of the combined melodic instruments patches, like the bass drum layered with cello layered with piano for example. Will be great for layering in.
> 
> ...



Any chance we can look forward to a walkthrough from you? Does this library merit your time for one to begin with?

I much prefer an in-depth video from you than the companies marketing vid.


----------



## rJames (Apr 16, 2013)

Daniel James @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Initial gut reaction. Some of the sounds I will use ALOT quite a few I will most likely never use. The ability to tweak patches is pretty powerful however the UI can be a bit fiddly.
> 
> Big fan of the combined melodic instruments patches, like the bass drum layered with cello layered with piano for example. Will be great for layering in.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that quick response Daniel. Part of me wants to jump all over it since it is the latest flavor from a company that puts out some really well produced products. And part of me wonders if a lot of it might be covered (or rather if I might find enough inspiration for new work) with all my new Omni patches from the Unfinished.

Seems like I heard a lot of overlap in the audio demos at Heavyocity and wanted to know how the VI pros will feel about it after they've had it in their hands.

Ron


----------



## Windle (Apr 17, 2013)

woodsdenis @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> Has anyone got the redeem code for a previous purchase to work ?



I had this problem yesterday. Support answered my e-mail in under one minute!

Simply you have to register FIRST and then apply your serial number (25 digits without spaces or hyphens). It looks like you can do the process of registering and purchasing with your serial number at the same time but it won't work.

Hope that helps.

W.


----------



## Ed (Apr 17, 2013)

Downloading both now, cant wait!


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 17, 2013)

Windle @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> woodsdenis @ Tue Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got the redeem code for a previous purchase to work ?
> ...



Yep got it sorted, Great support BTW, Agree with Daniel's summary very hi quality stuff with a few workflow gripes. Very impressive overall and a big step up again from Evolve, which its more similar to than Damage.


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 17, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but I'd pay DEARLY if Heavyocity would make a version of their player that I could use my own REX files in with all their processing prowess. Same with SampleLogic. I'd love to be able to do some of that with my own sounds.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Apr 17, 2013)

I went through all the patches in Melodic yesterday (it took quite a while - there are MANY). And there is a ton of great stuff there. I wish the synth patches were organized by type (bass, pad, lead, etc...) but most of them seem at their best when they are arpeggiated. The organic sounds are really cool. I'm just now starting to tinker with setting up my own arp patterns - but wow - it's really robust. My favorites are the ecclectic ensembles, and most of the Organic stuff really. The synth arps are crazy good too. There are loads of synth patches. There are some good pads, but really the synth stuff shines in the bass and lead sounds - especially when they are arpeggiated. Aeon hits are more than just braaams - there are some cool - more subtle types of hits/accents. All pitch playable and live fx capable. Arpeggiating the Aeon hits can yield some cool & interesting results as well.

I've barely scratched the surface on rhythmic, but it's essentially a successor to the rhythmic phrases from evolve/damage. If you're a loop-a-phobe, then just focus on Melodic (nice of them to carve the two apart for you, isn't it?). These have a lot more tweakablity aside from the variable pitch and live fx triggering present in their earlier releases. They seem really really useful if you're into tinkering with phrases to make them more unique. But again, I feel like I've barely begun with these.

Some of you still seem confused about what the difference between the two flavors are and what they contain, so here are links to the manuals:

AEON Melodic:
http://www.heavyocity.com/Downloads/AEO ... Manual.pdf

AEON Rhythmic:
http://www.heavyocity.com/Downloads/AEO ... Manual.pdf


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 17, 2013)

Deleted my initial impressions (even though I like the library) ...a few people PM'd me saying I was out of order. My bad.

Wanted to do a video on this too, although I guess I'm not allowed an opinion anymore XD

-DJ


----------



## Ztarr (Apr 17, 2013)

Daniel James @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Deleted my initial impressions (even though I like the library) ...a few people PM'd me saying I was out of order. My bad.
> 
> Wanted to do a video on this too, although I guess I'm not allowed an opinion anymore XD
> 
> -DJ


WTH. That's insane lmao.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 17, 2013)

Daniel James @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Deleted my initial impressions (even though I like the library) ...a few people PM'd me saying I was out of order. My bad.
> 
> Wanted to do a video on this too, although I guess I'm not allowed an opinion anymore XD
> 
> -DJ



Eh? That doesn't sound like the Daniel "In My Opinion" James I know?! Undelete! Press Record!


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey everyone,
Finally getting around to checking out the forums. Wow! Thanks so much for the feedback and impressions! 

Don't know who or what was said, but we welcome everyone's opinion. 

Thanks again for all of the kind words said here, and the great support from an awesome community!

-The Heavyocity Team


----------



## Ed (Apr 17, 2013)

lol, weird. At least your post still exists in quoted form


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 17, 2013)

Quick tip BTW for patch hunters like me...Don't forget you can drag patches from the library panel into the quick load menu. So I am going through, picking out the ones I like the most and are making a folder for them so I can get at them quicker 

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 17, 2013)

Heavyocity Media @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Finally getting around to checking out the forums. Wow! Thanks so much for the feedback and impressions!
> 
> Don't know who or what was said, but we welcome everyone's opinion.
> ...



Oh don't worry guys I was just saying how I feel about the library (overall positive XD), but people were PM'ing me saying that its out of order for me to have an opinion on your library as I make something similar (ish)

You guys made some amazing sounds here, seriously well done  

-DJ


----------



## Ed (Apr 17, 2013)

Considering how you have a "something similar (ish)" product I was impressed at what sounded to me to endorse the library. After all if you're a sound designer especially one that specialises heavily in this area I assume products like this will have less use to you than someone like me, more of a preset hack monkey, so many of the loops or similar sounds you know you can make yourself you "wont use".


----------



## musophrenic (Apr 17, 2013)

Apologies, not to derail the thread - but with all due respect to whomever PM'd you, Daniel, you've been expressing your opinions on products freely long before you developed ALPHA. Most of us have gotten to know you on here and through your videos and understand your viewpoints in the context of your work as a composer. 

Some people seem to forget that most, if not all, developers are composers first and foremost. The minute you enter the sample library market, your opinion as a composer automatically loses its weight?

Nope. I've trusted Daniel James' opinions on a lot of things in sample libraries, because he backs up everything he says very clearly. Where I've bought a library that he's shown off in a video, I test out some of what he says and he gets it right. His development of a sample library that makes many of us now not only his peers/friends/fellow-composers/drink-buddies-if-we're-ever-in-London-sometime-or-if-he'd-ever-like-to-visit, but also his customers, in no way magically discredits his ability to clearly state his opinion as a composer. He knows how keep the two worlds separate, let's do the same and afford him that respect.

BACK ON TOPIC: AEON looks fantastic ... I've got everything else you guys have made and my wallet and I are having an argument at the moment. My wallet's not exactly making an argument convincing enough to stand up to my speakers.


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 17, 2013)

I love Heavyocity. There instruments are all top shelf. I'm listening to the demos and thinking "Heck Yeah" but a nagging voice is saying KOMPLETE 10...


----------



## synthnut (Apr 17, 2013)

There will always be folks who like loops and those who don't ......as there will be those who like AEON and those who don't ...... If you like it, buy it .....If you don't , don't buy it .....It's that simple .... I think that by now we can somewhat figure out what to expect from Heavycity ..... I happen to like their products , but only own Damage .... 

As far as anyone having a problem with Daniels opinion, get over it ......He has demonstrated many products , and has voiced his likes of said products as well as dislikes of said products .....I don't have to agree with him , but he clearly shows many of the features that these products afford us and does a darn good job of doing so ....I also commend him for giving props to other companies for their products , even though his products compete with them !!..... There's enough $$ to go around , and when a product is good , it will sell , and Daniels attitude is VERY refreshing and will only make me want to purchase more products from him .....Jim


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 17, 2013)

Heavyocity Media @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Finally getting around to checking out the forums. Wow! Thanks so much for the feedback and impressions!
> 
> Don't know who or what was said, but we welcome everyone's opinion.
> ...



It's a bit OT but can't resist - would you guys consider RMX versions of your libs (or loop part of libs?)


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 17, 2013)

Daniel James @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Deleted my initial impressions (even though I like the library) ...a few people PM'd me saying I was out of order. My bad.
> 
> Wanted to do a video on this too, although I guess I'm not allowed an opinion anymore XD
> 
> -DJ



Daniel,

I have bought products based upon your input. Hell I bought my house and picked out my wife based on your Action Strings demo alone. Don't go changin' 

Darren


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 17, 2013)

so my serial number for heaviocity or mutations or k8 didnt work to get the $50 discount. 

anyone had the same issue?


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2013)

Daniel James @ Tue Apr 16 said:


> EDIT: I'm no longer allowed an opinion xD
> 
> -DJ



Am I missing something? Your post was like 85% positive no? Wtf


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 17, 2013)

Daniel James @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> people were PM'ing me saying that its out of order for me to have an opinion on your library as I make something similar (ish)



ROFLMAO ...WTF :?: Awww, it's a crazy world isn't it?

Congrats to Heavyocity, this is top notch stuff in deed.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 17, 2013)

> Post (No subject)
> Posted: Wed Apr 17, 2013 11:52 am
> so my serial number for heaviocity or mutations or k8 didnt work to get the $50 discount.
> 
> anyone had the same issue?



Please be sure to enter your full 15 digit serial *WITHOUT DASHES or SPACES* when purchasing the AEON Collection for the $50 discount. 

Thanks again to everyone for all the kudos! 

Also, this fantastic AEON review was just posted on macProVideo.com by Toby Pitman. Enter their contest to win a free copy of the collection!

_"They [Heavyocity] pretty much redefined the benchmark for creativity in Kontakt sample libraries...AEON is a monster!"_

http://tinyurl.com/aeonreview


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 17, 2013)

Daniel James @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Deleted my initial impressions (even though I like the library) ...a few people PM'd me saying I was out of order. My bad.
> 
> Wanted to do a video on this too, although I guess I'm not allowed an opinion anymore XD
> 
> -DJ




:mrgreen: Don't worry Daniel - Ari, Dave and Neil are the very best guys anyone could hope to work with, and they'll no doubt appreciate your initial impressions given that they're composers first and foremost. 

FWIW, I'm bloody loving Aeon (as I have Alpha) and both are all over games I'm scoring right now. What I love about these libraries are the myriad creative possibilities. 

_-)


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 17, 2013)

gsilbers @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> so my serial number for heaviocity or mutations or k8 didnt work to get the $50 discount.
> 
> anyone had the same issue?



if you are still having issues contact info at heavyocity.com. They sorted it out for me.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 17, 2013)

Daniel James @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> Deleted my initial impressions (even though I like the library) ...a few people PM'd me saying I was out of order. My bad.
> 
> Wanted to do a video on this too, although I guess I'm not allowed an opinion anymore XD
> 
> -DJ



To those who PM'd, at least do it in public. Ridiculous accusation to one of the few people I would trust to be unbiased.


----------



## Adrian Myers (Apr 17, 2013)

musophrenic @ Wed Apr 17 said:


> My wallet's not exactly making an argument convincing enough to stand up to my speakers.



That happens to things when they're starving and beaten and have so far still to go. Mine sympathizes.

Also another vote for more Daniel James on AEON, not less. His contrinbutions are extremely valuable and his style, as far as I can tell, is unique. There are very few people doing that long-format, subjective, proper analysis of products out there (Nick Batt used to do it for synths). For libraries this complex and deep, it seems like a very Good Thing to have that sort of input. He is one of the classiest acts in town and his videos only enrich discussion and deepen enthusiasm.

OF course it's good remind people to be subjective and critical themselves, and perhaps even to publish their own videos if a voice is missing. That would be actually be great!


----------



## EforEclectic (Apr 17, 2013)

I picked this up - and I can say that I am quite enjoying thus far. I'm still exploring the menus. There is a lot of useful stuff here. I love these kind of libraries.

Its too bad about DJ. I like his videos a lot. If I hadn't been sold out of the gate on this product, I would have really wanted to see one of his videos before deciding.


----------



## Vision (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm having a missing samples error for the melodic portion of aeon. Every patch. I downloaded the files twice, and it still won't work. Rhythmic portion works just fine. Anybody else having this problem?


Edit: I think I'm missing a 004nkx file in the Melodic samples folder. Can someone please confirm?


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Vision,
Please contact us at support(at)heavyocity.com, and we will get you sorted out asap.
-The Heavyocity Team


----------



## Vision (Apr 18, 2013)

Just to update, the issue has been sorted out.


----------



## organix (Apr 18, 2013)

oh wow, this AEON seems to me a very nice product collection for hybrid sound design. It's not only the single sounds, it's especially what you can do with them by that amazin Kontakt programming.

Maybe it's like a big brother of Daniel's Project Alpha. :D


----------



## Ed (Apr 18, 2013)

Its really quite different to Alpha, very different products.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 18, 2013)

Ed @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> Its really quite different to Alpha, very different products.



+1

Aeon does some really cool creative things with the organic patches, absolutely loving the combo instruments! and the ability to punish it when things get heavy. Its great stuff, its gets better the more you get comfortable with the way it works 

-DJ


----------



## 667 (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree DJ's videos are great. But if we apply the rule of "avoid the appearance of impropriety" then by that rule he shouldn't be doing them anymore. :-( And honestly I agree with that point of view, in general: devs shouldn't review other devs' products. But perhaps there is some middle ground to be found. Jay frequently chimes in about libraries he likes, for example. Long form product reviews are maybe no longer appropriate however. Which honestly bums me out.

Maybe the tone has to change, for example stuff like the LASS vs. HS video, not appropriate any more. But demo breakdowns where you show how you created a track etc. are completely legit. You're still a music maker after all.


----------



## radec (Apr 18, 2013)

have to unfortunately say i agree i think in many industries ive worked in there is this unwritten rule that you dont comment about competitors, which heavyocity indirectly is now to hybridtwo. to critique, i would consider a faux pas. might be well meant but can unintentionally cause friction if taken the wrong way.

back on topic loving aeon, so much inspiration in the two products


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 18, 2013)

667 @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> I agree DJ's videos are great. But if we apply the rule of "avoid the appearance of impropriety" then by that rule he shouldn't be doing them anymore. :-( And honestly I agree with that point of view, in general: devs shouldn't review other devs' products. But perhaps there is some middle ground to be found. Jay frequently chimes in about libraries he likes, for example. Long form product reviews are maybe no longer appropriate however. Which honestly bums me out.
> 
> Maybe the tone has to change, for example stuff like the LASS vs. HS video, not appropriate any more. But demo breakdowns where you show how you created a track etc. are completely legit. You're still a music maker after all.



I don't think I will stop doing videos or sharing my opinions. After all that's all they are, my opinions. I don't review products, I just boot em up show how I use them personally and things that I like and dislike. I never say anything that I don't show at the same time 

The thing with my videos, and their lack of editing, is if people thought I was being dishonest they would see right through what I was saying. I have never said something in a video that was for my personal gain...because I'm not a dick XD if you think I am, call me out on it! like I say for everything I say I will always back it up. And you guys know me, I just like to share and talk to you all 

ANYWAYS if anyone wants to talk about this further start a new thread in the offtopic. Sorry to derail HY.

Last point. AEON is awesome if you need some high quality melodic sound design instruments with plenty of flexibility! I have already used it in two game scores 

-DJ


----------



## will_m (Apr 18, 2013)

I really don't see any issue with Daniel or any other dev commenting on another devs work. Its only an opinion and people should be allowed to make up their own minds based on what they see. I find Daniels video demos extremely useful and have bought/decided not to buy libraries based on them. Its the only place I can see someone really using the software in an everyday fashion in such detail.

Its always nice to see things like the patch walkthroughs that spitfire do, they give a real sense of the library which you'll never get from a 3 minute sizzling demo. 

Aeon is one library I'd love to see more of before making a decision, it all sounds great but a video walkthrough would definitely tip me over the edge.


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 18, 2013)

will_m @ Thu Apr 18 said:


> I really don't see any issue with Daniel or any other dev commenting on another devs work. Its only an opinion and people should be allowed to make up their own minds based on what they see. I find Daniels video demos extremely useful and have bought/decided not to buy libraries based on them. Its the only place I can see someone really using the software in an everyday fashion in such detail.
> 
> Its always nice to see things like the patch walkthroughs that spitfire do, they give a real sense of the library which you'll never get from a 3 minute sizzling demo.
> 
> Aeon is one library I'd love to see more of before making a decision, it all sounds great but a video walkthrough would definitely tip me over the edge.



+1

I am waiting to see a walkthrough by Dan. He shows how he uses the library within his workflow and cues.... he doesn't just critique a library all to hell.

I've purchased several libraries only after watching his walkthroughs... which I wouldn't have otherwise purchased (for lack of in-depth material). He certainly shouldn't take this kind of flack for doing a favor to other dev's.


----------



## gsgard (Apr 18, 2013)

So what if DJ wants to give an opinion. There is no "unwritten rule" that one cannot comment on a competitor. Such BS. But the internet is full of it, so anyone's comment or review shouldn't be taken as the magna cum laude of opinions. 

But on to Aeon. In a moment of weakness at 1 am, I pulled the trigger and moved it to the front of the line of about 3 grand of "must have" music priorities. Guess the others will have to wait. Of course I would have to wait until the next day to try it out since my 60 mbps download capability is being throttled by Heavyocity to 4 mbps though I did use their download vendor. I do own all their products, and I think Damage is better rhythmically and the Evolve Mutations 2 has more intriguing sounds. So I went through quite a few sampling of patches and was not really wowed. Compared to the Virus or Omni it doesn't really compete. But then I started really working the arpeggiators/sequencer. Things began to change a lot, and I must say that I think that is where the power of the products lies. Arpeggiating /sequencing the filters and amps pitch, velocity etc. really turns the sounds into something unique and usable. Pink Floyd can start over with this technology. Of course the destruction of sound is still there and you got to like that if you're a damage fan. So my initial disappointment has shifted and I think that this could be a winner. But good demos and videos are needed so people can see what it can do. The guys at Heavyocity are really pushing Kontakt's scripting capabilities. Very cool. Oh, btw I have no affiliations with any music companies, but that does not mean my opinion is worth anything...
greg


----------



## George Caplan (Apr 19, 2013)

someone said early on this piece that it was all about sound design. stop press on that one. :lol: 

synths have been all about sound design for years. how many of you guys regularly use hardware synths like moogs prophets arps and so on. when synths first really came out in 1970 they were up front played instruments. sound design is a relatively new thing in musical vocabulary. early on synths were all monophonic. they werent built for sitting on chords for hours at a time. that came much later with polyphony and people that effectively couldnt play discovered they could sound good simply by leaning their elbows on a the keyboard.

i would be happy to see daniel do one of his now famous videos on this software synth. :lol:


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 19, 2013)

I think this sounds like a very nice tool. The demos have a real Reznor/Ross feel to them, but seems to be more flexibility than that. It's not for me, but that's mainly because I roll this stuff for myself - but as a quick tool for adding these elements to your music, I expect Heavyocity's quality to be damn good.

On the topic of Dan getting it in the neck for commenting... I thought his comments were predominantly positive. I'm interested in what the rules are now. Can I comment on products, given that I sell synth sounds and loops? Or is this just people trying to moderate the forum to their own tastes without discussing it with the ACTUAL moderators first? Rather unsavoury.


----------



## Ed (Apr 19, 2013)

The organic stuff is pretty cool, btw has anyone noticed the 3 sliders on the front panel provide different elements that make up the sound, not mic positions? So many patches can have lots of possible differences in it. Suddenly got much more flexible than what appears if you just load up and only play the default sound you get. Especially cool in the organic menu

PS: Also took me a little play to figure out the loop editor in the Rhythmic portion and Im really surprised how cool it is. First time I've ever not cared about having a MIDI drag and drop feature


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 19, 2013)

Is Aeon duplicate any material from Evolve series & Damage?


----------



## Ed (Apr 19, 2013)

dhlkid @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> Is Aeon duplicate any material from Evolve series & Damage?



Only IMO if you think all hybridy sound designy stuff sounds the same.

(Personally I wouldnt buy Evolve these days, and not for $199.)


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey all! 

First batch of tutorials are now up on YouTube... 







Check out the whole playlist here and subscribe to our channel for future video posts:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6KNfOVvxo9WMejV2QEXUJQy-eR3PR0jy

There will be more posted over the next week. 
- The Heavyocity Team


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome help. Thanks for these 

-DJ


----------



## Steve Steele (Apr 22, 2013)

An updated Kontakt arpeggiator. Hmm.


----------



## Steve Steele (Apr 22, 2013)

George Caplan @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> sound design is a relatively new thing in musical vocabulary.



New, as in post 1960s synth new? What about Musique Concrète which had been around for decades by then? Despite any political differences, and unless you mean sound design as in using synths as sound design tools. 

But this is a sampler with synth controls. It all falls in the same general usage of sound, IMO.


----------



## phantomforce (Apr 23, 2013)

Bought Aeon over the weekend.. Pretty cool stuff but i'm a little disappointed that the Rhythmic collection doesn't seem to have any percussive stuff... seems like its just synth based loops. 

The melodic pack is great as well especially for those brass bass horn drones, which i'm sure will be used to death by the end of the year. 

was hoping for some actual hits and fx as well, but none of that in here. some of the sounds get a little tedious.. I never did see a "Multi" section, only combo's for pianos with bells, etc. 

Great stuff to use in addition to what you've got, but again, I felt the rhythmic collection was a little misleading as I figured there would actually be, you know, rhythmic elements.


----------



## phantomforce (Apr 23, 2013)

Now it would be great to get an update for damage/aeon that would combine all the instruments into one interface, kind of like how omnisphere incorporated trillian. This way you could use the arp with Damage to create your own percussive loops.


I should have waited to play around with this a little more and watched the tutorial videos.. have to say wow.. not only is the arp extremely powerful, but I didn't realize the menu suite had the pitch trigger keys. 

Very awesome library, well worth it by far.


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All - 

Thanks again for all of the kind words!

We didn't want to keep spamming this thread with tutorial posts so we decided to create a commercial post that we will continually update with new videos.

Check them out here:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 66#3696966

For additional information on AEON please visit http://www.heavyocity.com/aeon-collection

- The Heavyocity Team


----------



## Embertone (Apr 23, 2013)

Guys - holy #@$^, amazing! Thank you for the inspiration!!!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## dpasdernick (May 21, 2013)

*Re: So, Heavyocity is about to unveil their new product - Let's speculate!*



passenger57 @ Mon Mar 25 said:


> > To me melodic loops are like clipart for a graphic designer. They maybe inspirational but in the end, someone has forced you to compromise your art by using there's.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember some guy called Andy Warhol - He attempted to make art with pre-existing elements from pop culture, soup can designs stuff like that.. Too bad nobody ever heard of him, sad actually...



Yup you are right about Andy Warhol but there was only one of him painting soup cans and his brush was able to*not * paint a soup can if he wanted it to. To me, IMHO, a melodic loop is more like a rubber stamp than a brush.


----------

